# Top 10 Fun Cars Under $50,000



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> It’s edutainment with a capital E, welcome to The Short List.
> 
> What is “The Short List”? Well, it’s a new AutoGuide.com feature designed to share fun and entertaining lists in a fresh new video format.
> 
> ...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtDbTg7S2C4​
For all of this story, Top 10 Fun Cars Under $50,000 please visit _AutoGuide.com._


----------

